# Furniture That Looks and Feels Like Skin



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

I think I'll pass ...http://www.odditycentral.com/art/en...ure-that-looks-and-feels-like-human-skin.html


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2014)

That's just disgusting stuff SB  ...:eeew: ... 

I'll continue to lay on my big old dog... he makes good furniture ..


----------



## Ina (Aug 8, 2014)

My Chorky, (Chihuahua/Yorky),  Izzy might like one for his dog days. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

Made me think of how they say we're always losing skin cells and it flakes off onto our furniture and mattresses, etc.  Hard to notice anything now, you'd never see it with that furniture.  I know....I crossed the line.  :eeew:


----------

